# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  WV NH

## george

MikeR's 'hood today... french flag took a beating

----------


## MIke R

You are a brave man and a tough hombre .....had to be pretty cold up there ..

I took the day off and slept in ....

check out our new Cafe next to the bookstore 

there is vanilla rhum there but only I know where it is hidden :tongue:

----------


## george

Had to stop by La Tasse to defrost myself... good coffee! Bought nice book next door too  :Wink: 

Cold day but great skiing, no lines at lifts at all

----------


## MIke R

Excellent......thanks for the business..coffee beans are roasted locally and he is very good at it.......maybe next time I ll be there ....but Sundays I'm usually no where around

----------


## Peter NJ

Nice pics

----------


## MIke R

> MikeR's 'hood today... french flag took a beating





a little different up there today from your day...pretty thick fog.....but the snow was nice and soft and fast and there werent  any people up there....so it was still great to be out in it

----------


## george

:thumb up:  hope to go again next weekend...

----------

